# New Springs on 18 diesel Hatchback



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Well after waiting several months for the springs to come off back order for Eibach and some time last weekend, the new springs are on.

After a 200 mile trip to Tampa early monday, my impressions are as such

1. Handling is much inproved, expecially coming on and off the highway.
2. Ride hasnt changed much, but I also am driving on realtively smooth roads in FL.
3. Looks are improved, without that huge gap in the wheelwells. It will take a bit of time to get use to the change. 

I installed myself. Getting the first strut took longer than it should, as I had to figure out the best way to undo some of the bolts. The second strut removal was done in under 15min. I used a spring compressor. Having a impact gun greatly reduced the time and effort throughout the entire job. I needed a 21mm offset wrench to undo the top bolt on the strut - that wasnt a easy one to find.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks good!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice. Are they diesel specific? Now you need some wheels or studs and spacers to get those wheels out by the fender. ?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks fantastic! Are those 18" wheels?

What kind of spring compressor did you use for the struts? That's the only thing stopping me from doing this myself. I don't have a spring compressor so this isn't really something I can do on my own unless I pick one up.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Factory 18" rims The same springs were listed for both the sedan and hatch. Didnt see a specific diesel spring so just went with the one that they had listed.

Most autoparts stores have a tool rental program where you can get the spring compressor. Due to my schedule, it was just easier to spend $30 from amazon and get something delivered so I could do it on my on schedule without having a time frame to return the tool. Having done this 20 years ago without a impact gun, and now having one, I would strongly recomend you have one.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

looks good i have them on my 17 lt sedan and i was the testcar they feel and look good i just need some bigger wheels/tires lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> looks good i have them on my 17 lt sedan and i was the testcar they feel and look good i just need some bigger wheels/tires lol


What size wheels and tires do you have now? Everyone posting wheel pics is only showing them w oversized wheels. I'm curious what they'd look like w 16" ers still on.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

cdccjohnson said:


> Well after waiting several months for the springs to come off back order for Eibach and some time last weekend, the new springs are on.
> 
> After a 200 mile trip to Tampa early monday, my impressions are as such
> 
> ...


Hey I forgot to ask. One thing nobody here that has installed these has mentioned is trimming their bumpstops. Eibach recommends trimming 20mm off the front and 10mm off the rear so I was just curious if you've ran into bottoming out situations.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I have yet to bottom out and I’ve been running the springs for about 7k miles now. I did trim my front bumpstops, but my car did not have any bumpstops in the rear. Also, mine is a gasser. Car feels like it’s a bit flatter when cornering, and the ride is about the same as stock.


----------



## cdccjohnson (Apr 10, 2018)

Frankly I forgot to do anything with the bump stops and when I remembered I wasnt going to take them off. I have had them since March and have put 8000 miles since then with no issues. My drive is 90% all highway so the limit of my spirited driving is getting on and off I95. 

It clearly helps the balance in the curves with much less body roll. My goal when deciding to make the change - 1. Eliminating the large wheel gap. 2. I had not previously installed lowering springs, so it gave me something to do. Now I can say I did it. 

Overall I am happy with the change. It took a bit to get use to the new look but now it looks like it was designed that way.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

That last one is the day I installed them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

cdccjohnson said:


> Well after waiting several months for the springs to come off back order for Eibach and some time last weekend, the new springs are on.
> 
> After a 200 mile trip to Tampa early monday, my impressions are as such
> 
> ...


Are you rubbing a lot? Have you needed to change your driving habits a whole lot?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey I'll be putting these on next weekend (finally!) And was curious about the upper cowl removal. With the wiper arms off it is just all snap clips?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

cdccjohnson said:


> Well after waiting several months for the springs to come off back order for Eibach and some time last weekend, the new springs are on.
> 
> Having an impact gun greatly reduced the time and effort throughout the entire job. I needed a 21mm offset wrench to undo the top bolt on the strut - that wasnt a easy one to find.


Speaking of that, any tips on removing that too bolt? I'm stuck on my install there as well. I have an offset wrench but can't get that sucker loose since my wrench keeps slipping.


----------

